# Minimed Mobile App



## Bluesky (Jun 1, 2021)

Hi Follks
Time is approaching for my 1st sensor change 
The mobile app says the sensor has expired but my pump says it still has an hour to run. 
Will the pump alarm when the sensor ends please?
TIA


----------



## Flower (Jun 1, 2021)

I use the Guardian 3 sensors& transmitter but with the 640g pump so can’t use the app. I get this alarm on my pump when the sensor ends and presume you’ll see the same.


----------



## Bluesky (Jun 1, 2021)

Flower said:


> I use the Guardian 3 sensors& transmitter but with the 640g pump so can’t use the app. I get this alarm on my pump when the sensor ends and presume you’ll see the same.
> View attachment 17221


Thank you, yes I got something similar.
Think I’m panicking!
All that training seems to have left me.
Charging transmitter now so will see how good I retained the info later


----------



## Flower (Jun 1, 2021)

I hope all has gone well with the new sensor. This information is useful from Medtronic and covers all the pumps and sensors manuals and guides. 






						Resources Hub: User Guides & Manuals
					

Diabetes education, events, documentation, user guides, manuals and everything you need just in one place. Check it out!




					www.medtronic-diabetes.co.uk


----------



## Bluesky (Jun 1, 2021)

Flower said:


> I hope all has gone well with the new sensor. This information is useful from Medtronic and covers all the pumps and sensors manuals and guides.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you
I’m in the warming up stage so hopefully all will continue in the right direction. Not sure I’m putting the adhesive bit on quite right but I guess it comes with practice.


----------



## SB2015 (Jun 2, 2021)

Sorry I missed this as on the canal we have a very limited signal. 
I hope it all went smoothly. It took three or four changes to get used to it. The transmitter seems to take a while to charge so I start that as soon as I get up. Then by the end of breakfast it is ready to go back in. 
if anything goes wrong even due to a mistake on your part they do replace the sensor which is reassuring. (I had unpaired mine, which you don’t need to do, and when all the tape was on discovered I should have paired it first. They still replaced it. 
I have been in Auto mode now for 4 months and I am so glad I stuck with it. I hope it helps you as much.


----------



## SB2015 (Jun 2, 2021)

Ps
I have just read back to the start of your post. The Minimed app does seem to be a bit out but I go with the pump.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 3, 2021)

Hope the sensor settles well for you @Bluesky


----------



## SB2015 (Jun 3, 2021)

How did you get on @Bluesky ?

If I have any worries over tapes I just stick a  tegaderm over the top.


----------



## Bluesky (Jun 8, 2021)

SB2015 said:


> How did you get on @Bluesky ?
> 
> If I have any worries over tapes I just stick a  tegaderm over the top.


Everything was fine thank you.  I’m about to do my 2nd change- where did that week go! It’s been ok on the whole, a bit temperamental today, asking for calibration a bit more but I’m guessing that’s because it’s coming to the end of its life.
How do you find taking paracetamol- my trainer said to try and avoid if poss but I’ve hurt my back and really would like to take some for a day or two until it settles. I can’t take any other painkillers so may prove to be a problem if they affect the readings that much


----------



## MrDaibetes (Jun 8, 2021)

Bluesky said:


> Everything was fine thank you.  I’m about to do my 2nd change- where did that week go! It’s been ok on the whole, a bit temperamental today, asking for calibration a bit more but I’m guessing that’s because it’s coming to the end of its life.
> How do you find taking paracetamol- my trainer said to try and avoid if poss but I’ve hurt my back and really would like to take some for a day or two until it settles. I can’t take any other painkillers so may prove to be a problem if they affect the readings that much


I try and ride any pain I have because it really does mess up my CGM for about 4/6 hours.


----------



## Bluesky (Jun 8, 2021)

MrDaibetes said:


> I try and ride any pain I have because it really does mess up my CGM for about 4/6 hours.


Thanks for confirming that. Hot water bottle it is then!


----------



## SB2015 (Jun 10, 2021)

Bluesky said:


> Everything was fine thank you.  I’m about to do my 2nd change- where did that week go! It’s been ok on the whole, a bit temperamental today, asking for calibration a bit more but I’m guessing that’s because it’s coming to the end of its life.
> How do you find taking paracetamol- my trainer said to try and avoid if poss but I’ve hurt my back and really would like to take some for a day or two until it settles. I can’t take any other painkillers so may prove to be a problem if they affect the readings that much


Hi @Bluesky i also find the sensor gets a bit needy towards the end, but then it is keeping us safe so I just accept that as part of the system now.  The sensor changes definitely get easier and knowing that if it goes wrong they will replace really helps.

I was surprised when I was told about the paracetamol, especially as I was taking them at the full dose for arthritis.  I stopped and switched to ibuprofen and codiene when I need it.  It has shown me why I needed the paracetamol to manage my arthritis, in spite of doing daily Pilates.  

I plan to try to reintroduce paracetamol and see what happens.  It can raise the Sensor Glucose readings and lead to over corrections.  I plan to try it with a raised target level and monitor carefully.  I have to strictly socially distance after my op this afternoon for a fortnight so that seems an ideal time to try this.


----------



## Bluesky (Jun 10, 2021)

Good luck with your operation today. Let me know how the paracetamol re introduction goes please as I think I’m going to have to take them at some point


----------



## SB2015 (Jun 10, 2021)

Bluesky said:


> Good luck with your operation today. Let me know how the paracetamol re introduction goes please as I think I’m going to have to take them at some point


Will do.  it is all a juggling act.

Are you seeing any benefits of the closed loop yet?
One I spotted is when we had a long lie in.  On my own profile that would have had an impact, with the closed loop I staid flat and it dealt with the DP that kicked in when I finally surfaced, a lot later than usual.


----------



## Bluesky (Jun 10, 2021)

I haven’t noticed anything glaringly obvious yet, and tbh I’m just getting to know it during this trial period. I’m sitting on my hands as my trainer instructed and letting us get to know each other! Medtronic sent me two more sensors today so I get a bit longer before I make my decision which is great. Will have a chat with my DSN next week to see if we can compare notes and see if any settings need adjustment.
I’m working from home at the moment but plan to return to work at the beginning of July and this will give me a better picture of how it’s handling my routine.
Early days but obviously want to get the best out of it and understand it properly if I’m self funding.


----------

